# Disposing of deer carcasses



## freeslinger (Jul 30, 2007)

What do you guys do with your deer carcasses to get rid of them? That can be challenging if you live in town or in the city. Just curious. I live in the city for about 2 more weeks. Then I'm moving to the country and it won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

Bag em up head legs in one bag
ribs in another
hind quarters in another and go to an appt complex and dump em.....Use the cover of the night because people do not like deer carcasses in their trash!


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I have that same problem. If I shoot one up north and get it all cut up I just throw it in the woods of course but in the city I put it in a black garbage bag and toss it :zip: I cant do anything else with it!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

pretty sure they would fine you if you dumped them in the woods, or at least they would if you dump them in a roadside ditch for littering. plus, it just looks bad for all the hunters around. lots of nonhunters dont mind us, but when there out walking fefe the dog and fefe comes back with a leg bone, it tends not to go over very well. just my .02


----------



## BRODIESDAD (Jan 4, 2008)

I put a doe in our big wheeled garbage can. The company I pay to take out the trash takes the carcass to the landfill.


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

I put them back where they came from- in the woods. Plenty of food still on there for the critters.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

crazy4hunting said:


> pretty sure they would fine you if you dumped them in the woods, or at least they would if you dump them in a roadside ditch for littering. plus, it just looks bad for all the hunters around. lots of nonhunters dont mind us, but when there out walking fefe the dog and fefe comes back with a leg bone, it tends not to go over very well. just my .02


I doubt they would fine you for leaving it in the woods...yes I agree dont leave it in the ditch...but if they fined you for leaving it in the woods I think there would be alot I mean alot of fines each year...I mean the carcass gets eaten...birds coyotes other animals and bugs...it doesnt get wasted


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

When I lived in town they went in garbage bags and in the trash can. Now that I'm back in the country I have a spot in the timber where I put them. Between the coyotes and buzzards the onlt thing left after a few days is bones.


----------



## 10-Point (Dec 15, 2005)

Wanton waste would be the only reason they could fine you for leaving a deer you shot in the woods, but it would only qualify for that if you left the whole carcass. Just hide and bones with meat removed is no possible fine unless left in a side ditch then that would be littering.


----------



## freeslinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I've bagged them up and set them to the curb for the trash guys. I usually do the apartment complex dumpster - we actually have a dumpster we have named "The Deer Dumpster." Thanks for the response here.


----------



## sundowner (Mar 9, 2008)

I try to find a dried creek bed. There is usually a few scavengers around a creek bed like possums, skunks, birds etc. Then when it eventually rains the remains (by then bones and such) simply wash away.


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

dump them in the woods when I can, but I've had to bag it and leave curbside a couple times when it wasn't convenient... seems like a waste to send to the landfill.

but, when I see a carcass in the ditch, I always think "poacher" whether it's valid or not... I'm betting most non-hunters think the same thing.


----------



## wvrebel81 (May 28, 2009)

Leave it in the woods because the bears and coyotes like them. If you have a friend with a field and a coyote problem then they make a great long lasting bait pile.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

leave em in a shopping cart in the Walmart parking lot unbagged and watch the excitement


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

Or you could do like a lot of people around here, just drive around the country, find a nice quite spot and throw it out. They usually end up off the bridge in our creek. And the game warden usually gets notified, looks for a tag, and tickets them for littering if possible. 

I know I will hear plenty of people say what does it matter but 1. You are not the one that ends up down wind of a stinking carcass. 2. With the poaching problems we have had who knows for sure where it came from.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

I cremate every one of my deer and keep them in an urn on my fireplace mantle.


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

Waste Management every Wednesday and Saturday in contractor trash bags


----------



## DGorman (Oct 23, 2007)

In Iowa you can put them in the regular garbage as long as they are bagged. It is littering to throw them in the ditch or off a bridge. It is also 5th degree theft to put them in someone else's dumpster without their permission. It's called theft of services, since they pay to have that garbage removed. Since I don't love in town, I have no garbage service. I have a spot on my property where I bury any remains I have.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Remains stay in the woods. Game Law state's that all edible portions must be removed.
The Mulie I got this year lasted 2 days untill the coyotes cleaned up the whole scene...


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

PA says to place them in your garbage for pick up.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

10-Point said:


> Wanton waste would be the only reason they could fine you for leaving a deer you shot in the woods, but it would only qualify for that if you left the whole carcass. Just hide and bones with meat removed is no possible fine unless left in a side ditch then that would be littering.


Some states regs say it is illegal to leave any animal part in the woods except for the guts.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

surmn8er said:


> I put them back where they came from- in the woods. Plenty of food still on there for the critters.


thats what I do, go for a drive on the back roads & put in a deep deep ditch


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

build more realistic decoys


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*I throw them in the woods*

I throw them in the woods


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

I live in the city so I know what you're feeling. I 've always used black, heavy duty garbage bags and never had any issues.

David


----------



## Boston Shooter (Sep 20, 2007)

They go right into trash bags and get taken away with the rest of the trash. Never had an issue


----------



## Bakdahelup (Jul 27, 2009)

yoda4x4 said:


> I live in the city... so it's the usual.
> 2am
> light turns green
> tailgate down
> ...


fixed


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dump them a couple hundred yards from the shop and wait for the yotes to come in for dinner.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I keep them, they make great xmas gifts for the inlaws!! lol


----------



## vabowhntr (Jun 29, 2004)

We dig a 6 foot deep hole with the tractor behind the garden at the start of the season. Fill it the best we can through the season and fill the dirt back in at the end.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Both main properties I hunt we have a 'bone pile'. One of them we even have neighbors bring their carcasses over to add to it. Makes for a good spot to kock a coyote off once in a while.

It's funny to see nieghbor dogs that run around though occasionally take a hind leg and run down the road with it and put it in the neighbors yard.


----------



## arcountryboy (Feb 2, 2009)

throw em in the backyard, less than two days and the dogs have em' cleaned down to snow white bone.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

In the county where I hunt, If you are a resident, you can dump them at the county landfield. Non residents will be fined if caught. Since I'm not a resident, deer remains are left in the woods for the critters to feed on, or I bag them and dispose of them in my trash when i get home which has never been a problem.


----------



## ronewilde (Oct 27, 2014)

Interesting. I do hunting during summer, I usually disposed deer carcass on the woods. On the other hand, I have read an article on animal carcass. A Bar-B-Q restaurant has sued Dex for its positioning of their diner. The "carcass removal" advertising has cost the company thousands of dollars. How many times have you expected additional information on the best way short terms loans, and resorted to an internet search on Match Financial.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

crazy4hunting said:


> pretty sure they would fine you if you dumped them in the woods, or at least they would if you dump them in a roadside ditch for littering. plus, it just looks bad for all the hunters around. lots of nonhunters dont mind us, but when there out walking fefe the dog and fefe comes back with a leg bone, it tends not to go over very well. just my .02


Sounds about right.

I chuck the hides and head in the garbage, the rest goes back in the woods as fox food. It doesn't last long, and the foxes are healthy come fur shooting season.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

If you do it right, there's not much left. Give it to the dogs.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

We have a guy that hunts with us that only cuts the back straps out and then dumps the rest of the deer. Last tome it was 50 yards from one of my stands. Nice huh? Not the first time he had done it either. Four times to be exact. I was in the stand one time when he tried it even.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

hardball15 said:


> I cremate every one of my deer and keep them in an urn on my fireplace mantle.


Oh I am so going to buy an urn, put some fireplace ashes in there, put it on my mantle, have my son tell my wife "new tradition mom", crack a cold beer, and sit back and watch the action begin. Someday, she will find the humor and tell the joke.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

I've got one in my home trash can at home waiting for the garbage man to pick up tomorrow morning. I have the remains, hide, head, leg bones in double contractor bags but with the temps today close to 70 I imagine it is going to get a little ripe. Between the smell of it and the diapers of twin 5 month olds my garabage man will probably curse me tomorrow when he opens the lid.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

I put it back where I found it, the woods. It's completely organic and will not hurt a thing.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I put them back in the woods, the leftover nutrients can go back to the earth and other critters. I'm just sure to leave it in an upland area away from water.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I can only hunt public land so I can't really throw a carcass back in the woods. I typically have to take deer to a processor so they take care of it. Otherwise......right in the normal trash for pickup.


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

freeze whatever leftovers you have in bags, then on trash day put them in trash, that keeps it from stinking


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

Creek or woods a lot. The buck I killed last year I forgot the tailgate down while driving home and the entire deer fell out lol thankfully he was still whole lol


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

We dump the remains in one of the fields opposite of where we hunt on the family farm.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I find a dumpster behind a eatery or convienence store and toss 'em in it......


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> leave em in a shopping cart in the Walmart parking lot unbagged and watch the excitement


you..........i would like to hunt with!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Hang them from a tree. The birds greatly appreciate it during the winter.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Only in America would you be encouraged to take a completely biodegradable object and package in a non biodegradable fashion to dispose of it.


----------



## flounderv2 (Nov 9, 2009)

JG358 said:


> Dump them a couple hundred yards from the shop and wait for the yotes to come in for dinner.


Exactly.. I dump them in the field behind the house at 150-200 yards and then take a peak with the night vision on the weekends for when the yotes show up.. When they do, I stack the pile higher and wait for more to show.


----------



## Sammael55 (Mar 17, 2014)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> leave em in a shopping cart in the Walmart parking lot unbagged and watch the excitement


Better yet, set up a trail cam and put your best urban camo on. This would include Nickleback T-Shirts and crocs


----------



## Sammael55 (Mar 17, 2014)

I did the black garbage bag and into the trashbin like it was nothing different from any other day, routine.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Well easy I bring them back out to wear I hunt in a ditch and use them to hunt/trap those yotes and cats


----------



## CockFeatherOut (Oct 13, 2014)

Carcass pile 100yds off my back porch. Deer and all skinless creatures. Fresh snow makes picking off dogs easy throughout the night.


----------

